# Siamese x Siamese Bluepoint - FM Nov. 30th litter



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

One of my pretty SBP does, Eva, gave birth to no less than 17 babies. Two days later I culled the 4 smallest babies (they were all quite small, though). 5 of them I added to the fat twins' nest, hoping it would work out even though there's almost 2 weeks difference between them. It worked out great. The 8 remaining babies I left with their own mum. I wanted to keep as many as possible until I could be 100% sure about colours and sex, partly because I only wanted SSP from this litter, partly because they were so small and I really needed some females. Today I did another sorting, and I ended up keeping 1 SSP buck, 1 SBP Satin buck, 1 SBP doe and 4 SSP does - the two SBPs are moving to the original breeder of this line once they're old enough. They're all with their own mum now.

Pic 1 is all 17 newborns, pic 2 is the 5 foster babies 8 days old, pic 3 is the 8 with Eva also 8 days old, pic 4 & 5 are the 7 keepers 10 days old (today). And yes, the satin buck is smaller than the others, but I'm hoping he'll catch up.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Pictures from yesterday, 2 weeks old 
Top: 1 sbp satin male, 1 sbp female & 1 ssp male
Bottom: 4 ssp females


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I forgot to post pictures last week, but I have them if anyone's curious.
They turned 4 weeks old yesterday, so here's a few pics of them, the last for this thread.


----------



## Juliekeensnapper (Oct 7, 2017)

I love these pictures, the babies are lovely, it was interesting to see the changes in them over a short space of time. I haven't bred any mice yet but hopefully I will be soon.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Cute!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they look nice.What will you do with the one that has the pied tail?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

SarahC said:


> they look nice.What will you do with the one that has the pied tail?


She went to a pet home yesterday


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Juliekeensnapper said:


> I love these pictures, the babies are lovely, it was interesting to see the changes in them over a short space of time. I haven't bred any mice yet but hopefully I will be soon.


Thank you  yes, it's always fun to see them grow, and certain varieties are particularly interesting to follow. In many lines of Siamese and other pointed varieties, the points don't start showing until 5-6 weeks old, so I thought it was pretty neat to see points on these before they were even 4 weeks old. But another of my favourites are piebalds, because they show marking when they are just a few days old. Anyway, good luck when you start breeding!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Fantasia Mousery said:


> SarahC said:
> 
> 
> > they look nice.What will you do with the one that has the pied tail?
> ...


Lucky pet owner.Pied tails are a curse in many of my efforts :roll:


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

SarahC said:


> Lucky pet owner.Pied tails are a curse in many of my efforts :roll:


Then I noticed afterwards that one of the does I kept has a pied tail as well :roll: typical, huh? I guess I will just keep her as backup and hope I get a few more without in one of the next litters.


----------



## Rachel (Oct 18, 2017)

Lovely


----------

